# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  في الحياةِ...هناكَ شيءٌ جميلٌ ...وهُناكَ شيءٌ أجملُ ... خواطر في غاية الروعة

## الأيام

في الحياةِ...هناكَ شيءٌ جميلٌ ...وهُناكَ شيءٌ أجملُ ...
جميلٌ منظرُ الغروب عندما تغور الشمسُ في لُجَجِِ البحر , أو تغيبُ وراء الأفق...,
ولكن الأجمل أنها تتركُ لنا شعاعاً من ضيائها نراه في إطلالة القمر .
جميل أن تتألّم عندما ترى قلباً كسيراً , ودموعاً داميةً ليتيمٍ بائسٍ محزونٍ ...

 ولكن الأجمل من ذلك أن تَجبُر كسرَ قلبه , وتكفكفَ دموعَه الثكلى , وترسُمَ بسمةَ الأمل والرضا على ثغره وشفتيه .
جميل أن تستنيرَ بضوء السراج في العتَمَة , ولكن الأجمل أن تكون أنت سراجاً ينير للآخرين دروبَهم في حلَكِ الأيامِ .
شيء جميلٌ أن يعيش الإنسانُ في  قلوب الناس , ولكن الأجمل أن يحافظَ على العيش في تلك المنازل حتى لا يُخرجَ منها يوماً ما .
شيءٌ جميلٌ أن يدخلَ الإنسانُ إلى قلبك , ولكن الأجملَ أن تُدخله إلى قلبك بعد أن يَخرج منه .

شيء جميلٌ أن تتنسّم عبيرَ الأقاحي والورودِ , وأن ينتشي طرْفُك من سحر جمالها ... ولكن الأجمل من ذلك أن تكون سيرتُك كعبيرها وشذاها , وأن تكون روحُك كجمالها ورقتها  .

جميلٌ أن تبتسمَ عندما تلتقي بِمَنْ تُحب , ولكن الأجمل أن تبتسم عندما تلتقي بمن لا تُحب !
جميل أن يصبح الفقيرُ غنياً , ولكن الأجمل أن يتذكر دائماً أنه كان فقيراً يوماً من الأيام .
جميلٌ منك أن تنسى لحظاتِ المرارةِ والأسى التي تجرّعت كؤوس حنظلها لأيامٍ وأيام.... ولكن الأجمل أن تتذكرها بين الفَيْنَة والأخرى حتى تشعر بآلام الآخرين ومآسيهم .

جميل أن تُحِبَّ من يبادلُك الحبَّ والمودة ... ولكن الأجمل أن تحبَّ من يكرهك , وإنْ كان في ذلك إجبارٌ للنفس على ما لا تطيقُ .
جميلٌ أن يعيش الإنسان ذكرياتٍ عذبةً من الماضي , تُنعش قلبه , ويَطرب لها فكرُهُ ولُبُّهُ, وتُقِلُّهُ من الواقع الأليم إلى الماضي الرّغيد ...
ولكن الأجمل أن يعيش الإنسان مع الحقيقة لا مع الخيال , ومع المستقبل لا مع الماضي , ويعلمَ أن الماضي ما هو إلا ذكرياتٌ تَقَضَّت , وأحلامٌ تبخّرت, وسَرابٌ لا يروي الظمآن , وَوَسَنٌ لا يُغني عن الكرى ...

جميل أن تعيش مع الأمل , وتجعلَ منه مطيةً لأحلامٍ تُراودك ...وأمنيات لا تتحقق في المستقبل إن جلست على قارعة الزمن تنتظر من يحققها لك ...
ولكن الأجمل أن تمتلك الأملَ بيدك , وتجعلَ من العمل الدؤوبِ مطيةً لتحقيق آمالك وما تصبو إليه ..
الكاتب الاديب : مصطفى قاسم عباس منقول من :
http://syria-news.com/dayin/mosah/readnews.php?id=6730

----------

